# Socks



## Deda (Jan 15, 2009)

I read a post a few minutes ago about spinning cotton balls into yarn for sock heels.  Never ever done that.  I don't spin yarn, but I do love it.

These are the socks I'm working on now.  They are for DS's GF.  I wish I had taken a few pics of the gajillion socks I knitted around Christmas.  They were much prettier, hand dyed and self striping yarns.  This is elCheapo ala Michaels. 







Any other knitters?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those look nice & warm, wish I could do that!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish I could KNIT.....but that would just be yet ANOTHER craft/hobby I wouldn't have time to do...

Those sock are very cute!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish I could knit. I've tried to learn how several times, and even got some books on the subject including "Learning to knit for Dummies" LOL I am too dumb even for that book because I just cannot figure it out for the life of me...

But I do crochet!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are wonderful!  I do knit but just can't seem to get the hang of it for socks.....sweaters, skirts, dish cloths, scarves - those I can do - socks - not so much....  

So I'm really impressed especially when I see them done as well as what you're doing!  Love them!


----------



## digit (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are beautiful, Deda!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could never get the knack of knitting.

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Deda (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, Ladies!  See there is more to me than soap...


----------



## happyday (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are beautiful socks!  Happy, happy feet!  You've got a good even tension to your knitting.  I look forward to the day when I have enough time, patience and stamina to get back into a few spinning and knitting projects.  

Years ago when I belonged to a handspinners guild, there was a woman who would carry her drop spindle and knitting needles everywhere with her.  Any time she had to wait -- even like 2 minutes in a grocery store line -- she would pull her current project from her pocket and work.  She spun and knitted something like 35 pairs of socks in a single year using nothing but her "wasted in line" time!  Somehow I'm not quite so focused.  In my world, waiting in line is an excuse to zone out.   8)


----------

